# JB Test Prep VS. EMT National Training for NREMT-B?



## purdue1014 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi All,

I just finished my EMT-B course yesterday and will be taking the National Registry in a few weeks.  I would like to take some practice tests online, and from what I've seen, there are two recommended sources, http://www.jblearning.com/elearning/testing/jbtestprep/

or

http://www.emt-national-training.com/

Can anyone recommend one over the other?

Thanks!

Purdue


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 6, 2010)

Only used the JB Learning one for Paramedic, and the questions were pretty close to the NR.


That, and JB is much cheaper than the other one...


----------



## EMTtoBE (Aug 7, 2010)

JBL helped me a lot on my NR test for Basic


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 7, 2010)

I never understand why people need a test prep for EMT-B.

I know that sounds cocky and condescending, but how much do you have to study to know ABCs, tks, cpr/aed and high flow o2?

Let me break the test down for you.

Are they not breathing?  Breathe for them

Are they breathing WNL, but still have a low o2 sat?  High flow o2.

Are they bleeding? stop it.

Are they dead? CPR/AED call for ALS, or transport cpr in progress

Is it more than you and another basic can handle?  Call for an ALS intercept or apply high flow diesel.

Sure i'll probably take some practice tests for paramedic... maybe... 

emt-b, emt-i?  Nope.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 7, 2010)

On top of what 8jimi8 said, you just passed your EMT class. Take the test while the stuff is still fresh in your head.


----------



## Wild_Weasel (Aug 7, 2010)

*Test Prep*

I’m taking advantage of the JB Test Prep, it is a great review tool for the course I’m currently enrolled in, and hopefully for the NREMT-B exam.  I am planning on taking the NREMT-B exam the end of September or early October, I’ll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 7, 2010)

To expand on what Jimi said;

Don't use a test prep for your first test.  For your 2nd?  Debatable.  3-6th?  Sure.


But it really could be more of a hindrance than a help until you actually know how the NR test is set up, and the only way to do that is to take it.



In reality, ~70% pass on their first try... be in the majority.


----------



## george51852 (Aug 7, 2010)

*new here, please help*

can someone please tell me how to make a new post


----------



## purdue1014 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for your replies...

Really the only reason why I'm interested in a "test prep" is that just based on previous experiences that have worked well for me in taking  standardized tests is that once I have the sufficient knowledge base, I always like to spend a little time becoming "familiar" with the test, how it's laid out, etc. The way that I have traditional done that is via taking a few practice tests.  The other reason is that the earliest I can take the test is two weeks from tomorrow, and as such have a little time to fill.

That being said, if you guys think it'd be a waste of $30, I shall just keep studying Brady then..

Thanks for your thoughts!

Purdue


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 8, 2010)

purdue1014 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks for your replies...
> 
> ...



Hey there - if you are looking at $30 go ahead and study for it.  The problem that i've seen with "test prep" is that none of the test "banks" really give you a sense of the actual test.

No one can really recreate the questions or simulate the changes that the adaptive test makes when you answer a question right or wrong.

that is why i think test preps are a waste of time.

what you need to do, is do some research into the testing format, there are plenty of posts on this site describing the computer adaptive test.  They should point you in the right direction


also, the material for EMT-B is really alot of first aid and common sense.  so please don't take my original post as denigrating.


----------



## livewiremaxx (Aug 9, 2010)

I used the JB site, and passed my test with ease.


----------



## purdue1014 (Aug 9, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> No one can really recreate the questions or simulate the changes that the adaptive test makes when you answer a question right or wrong.
> 
> that is why i think test preps are a waste of time.



I gotcha, that makes sense, thanks I was like "what does he have against some prep work?" But now I understand...Saved me $30, thanks!


Purdue


----------

